
Update: An Agreement with Monica Cellio - cepp
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-agreement-with-monica-cellio?cb=1
======
_slef
The 'agreement' does not involve agreeing to reinstate her, and while claiming
to apologize for _" making mistakes"_, counterfactually goes on to say _" we
invited Ms. Cellio to apply for possible reinstatement [says nothing about as
a moderator] on all six sites following our new reinstatement process._ _Ms.
Cellio expressed concerns about the new process and has not applied. "_

People who have remained inexplicably silent throughout: new SO CEO Prasanth
Chandrasekar, and Joel Spolsky. Hiding is not leadership.

The SO user reaction was near-unanimous rejection: in one day alone the post
got -533 votes; that might be the record for a one-day downvote:
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-
ag...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-agreement-
with-monica-cellio)

54 moderators have resigned over the matter:
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-
mods-...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-mods-and-
forced-relicensing-is-stack-exchange-still-interested-in-cooper) . And there's
still the issue of forced relicensing, including asserting the right to do
that retrospectively before the CoC change.

Monica was a valued and respected contributor and it is sad to see yet more
missteps as SO pursues monetization and profitability. A large number of SO
users still say she should be reinstated. Management could yet fix their
mistake if they really wanted to.

